# AskBubba .an almost daily journel



## brookeandbubba (Feb 8, 2013)

This is a place where u ask me ( bubba da fishie) random questions and i will answer to dems . Ask me anything. Like websites i like . Or i can ask me about dating. Your life and things that hapen . Just ask ask ask them questions for dis daily almost journel.. my answers may be funny sometimes to


----------



## brookeandbubba (Feb 8, 2013)

Haha dis thread be funny so far XD -buba da fishie


----------



## brookeandbubba (Feb 8, 2013)

no one has questions :| ...aint no body got time for dis XD


----------



## Kbud (Jan 28, 2013)

What's 2+2 again? I always forget that fact and need tips to help me!


----------



## brookeandbubba (Feb 8, 2013)

Kbud said:


> What's 2+2 again? I always forget that fact and need tips to help me!


 
its 4 ,, ummmm..........


----------



## Kbud (Jan 28, 2013)

Oh. I also am wondering, what planet were you born on?

You said "a long time ago in a galaxy far far away."

Do you mean Tatooine, naboo, which planet?


----------



## brookeandbubba (Feb 8, 2013)

im bubba, (my owner just said that cause she dont wana give personal info _ XD


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

Why doesn't anyone have time for that? What is _that_?


----------



## Kbud (Jan 28, 2013)

I've always wondered, what does _XD stand for?


----------



## brookeandbubba (Feb 8, 2013)

XD , is a face ... XD


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

This is such a weird thread....

What's your favorite color?....


----------



## brookeandbubba (Feb 8, 2013)

me bubba. my favoriiiiit color is of core blue (just look at me  my owners fav colors are pink and green, brooks are light light pink and dark blue


----------

